# End of the Lagik



## LeVant (Jun 20, 2006)

This miserable scene was at Port Sutton Bridge in December 2000. In the fog, I photographed the Lagik a few days after she broke her back in two places after getting stuck whilst turning in the River Nene, and the tide receded. She had come from Norway and was loaded with steel; the Nene was blocked for six weeks until she was cut up and all traces of her removed. Apparently, the Master and crew abandoned her - and disappeared.
_________________________________________________________________________________
Click to enlarge them
   
_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

It seems to me that there would have been little point in them trying to live on board after the vessel had broken her back.
The MAIB report can be found here:
http://www.maib.dft.gov.uk/cms_resources/lagik.pdf


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Was it not also her maiden voyage


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

No she was 24 years old.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Registered in St Johns Canada ??? What is her origin ? Regards Derek


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Derek,she was built by Sietas at Neunfelde in 1976, as Ostemaat 999grt/2549dwt
Offical no 7500774.
Renamed Lai Da Toma 86
Mari Galante 94
Lagik 96
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

Derek Roger said:


> Registered in St Johns Canada ??? What is her origin ? Regards Derek


St John's, Antigua and Barbuda.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks ; Glad not Canadian ..... Derek


----------

